# Who Wants to be a Wayfinder? The Alumni



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 27, 2005)

Since coming to Wynarn University, today is the day you have long dreamed of. Your diligent long nights of studying and seemingly endless classes have finally paid off in the form of a slip of paper and the humbling knowledge you gleaned. After the ceremonies you and your fellow students mill about in the courtyard shaking hands and wishing each other well on their journeys. 

Amid the revelrie, an assistant of one of the staff members moves among the crowd speaking to a few of your classmates. He approaches you and introduces himself as a staff assistant to Master Fedal who desires to speak with you before you leave the University. 

A few minutes later you and a select few from the top of your class are ushered into the Master's office. The Master sits behind a large darkwood desk covered with documents and reports from all across Khorvaire. Seeing your group enter, he stands to greet you.

"Welcome, allow me to congratulate you on graduating at the top of your class in your various fields of study. It has been a pleasure to host students of your caliber." His voice is sincere and he smiles.
"No doubt you are wondering why I have called you here. As head of the council of Discovery and Remembering my department is tasked with receiving reports from scouts and explorers that range far and wide. Naturally, we have a good many contacts in other parts of the continent and in exchange for the information we are provided we receive requests for aid from our exceptional alumni. House Tharashk has provided us with quality information for a number of years now and has put in a special request for men and women of skill to assist them. I have put forth your names as some of our top graduates and Noble Qui is interested in speaking with you at his estate. Working for a House is quite the lucrative opportunity and I have no doubt you will make the right decision." Wishing you well, he dismisses you to go about your business. 

The prospect of working for a House directly involved in exploring Khorvaire is a tempting proposal, so the next day finds your group standing before Noble Qui ap'Gwyddi in his grand estate a short distance north of Fairhaven. The fair half-elven noble wears an open siarc to show off the convolted dragonmark on his upper chest. Speaking softly he greets you. "We welcome you to our fine estate, please make yourselves comfortable." He claps his hands and servents appear bearing plates with food and drink. After seeing to your needs they disappear once again. Qui continues, "Your Master Fedal spoke highly of you to us. He said your particular abilities may serve us well. We are in need of skilled individuals to investigate reports from our outlying holdings. Our House's resources are vast but we are always looking to expand our influence. To that end, we would like to make you an offer. Work for us and you will be well rewarded, your travel expenses reimbursed, and access to our holdings granted. If you accept our offer, Assistant Pitel has several reports you may examine. Otherwise, the servents can show you the door." Tipping his head slightly, he strolls from the room.

An elderly man enters the room as Qui departs bearing several scrolls stamped with the House seal. He places them on a table before you and says "You need not make a decision this morning, however some of our reports are time sensitive, and Noble Qui would appreciate a swift response." He stands back to await your decision.



If you accept the offer to work for House Tharashk, you will read the following reports:
[SBLOCK]

------
A report from the Eldeen Reaches:
Local farming communities are being harrassed by unknown beings. Noises at night, animal herds scattered, gardens replaced by thorns and poisonous vines. Contact the local druid sect, Wardens of the Wood, for advice. 

------
A report from Aundair:
StarPeaks has recently reported travelers coming to the observatory have turned up missing or dead in their camps with strange welts on them. Investigate the camps and seek a source of the attacks. 

-----
A report from Darguun
A courier carrying important reports concerning the activities of the goblinoid tribes has gone missing. The local government suspects slavers or a tribe of goblinoids have captured him. 

-----
A report from Talenta Plains
One of the sages of the university desires several egg specimans from larger herbivore dinosaurs in the Talenta Plains. House Tharashk has accepted the contract. Retrieve several eggs and if possible to collect observations on the feeding habits and bring back several viable plant species they eat.

A report from Talenta Plains
Seeker Ur'hoon of House Tharashk desires a party to assist him in collecting ancient dragon bones from the Boneyard on the far eastern edge of the Talenta plains. The halflings that control the region may object to anyone disturbing the site so the Seeker has requested an escort.

-----
A report from Droaam

Gnolls are pushing into the area around Grimstone Keep. While the garrison there is working on protecting their outlying villages, the township needs to learn what the gnoll tribes are searching for. 


A report from Northern Droaam
The Church of the Silver Flame is hiring a group to seek out a group sent to clear out a reported enclave of lychanthropes. House Tharashk accepted the contract and sent a group of 4. The group failed to report in after 4 weeks out. 

-----
A report from Lhazaar Principalities
Brother Ouillie was transporting a dragonshard between Tempest Island and Cliffscrape when his ship was overtaken by pirates. The boat was sunk and the House wants to know what happened to the dragonshard. Search the ship, search for the pirates, or find what happened to Brother Ouillie.

-----
A report from the Mournlands
Ikar Salvage is putting together an expedition to the ruined city of Metrol to secure a library they scouted on their last trip. They need to replace several members killed by a living spell on their last trip. House Tharashk is sending adventurers loyal to them to join the team and do some scouting of their own.

-----
[/SBLOCK]


Declining the offer puts you back in Fairhaven to hunt up your own adventure or travel access to other parts of the world.


----------



## Primus (Aug 27, 2005)

Kala Moonsight, leaned back into the sumptuous leather chair as she sipped a glass of Karrnathi blood wine.  The shifter was wearing a grey and black dress cut just-so and her long dreadlocks poured down her shoulders.

The druidess glanced at her fellows and shrugged.  “What do you all think?” she asked casually as she flipped through one of the scrolls, her booted feet ticking against the ground.  “This one looks interesting.  Trip to Lhazaar, hunting for lost treasure.  I was on a ship once, could be fun.”


----------



## Jarval (Aug 28, 2005)

"I favour the trip to the Eldeen Reaches myself."  Glaw says, thoughtfully looking through the scrolls.  "But the trip to the Lhazaar Principalities also sounds a potentially interesting expedition.  I have never been to sea."

He tosses his hat from hand-to-hand as he speaks, a gesture that those who know him recognise as a sign of excitement.

"Or there is the expedition to collect the eggs.  I have never seen a dinosaur in the wild, and would certainly welcome the opportunity.  Dear me, so many interesting tasks to choose from."


----------



## Krug (Aug 28, 2005)

Plonk is happy to graduate, as is the school, before he blew the rest of it up. He pokes his head to read the various reports.

"I would favour the Aundair trip myself, and then the Talenta ones, either of them," says the artificer, who smells of grease and sweat as well as disturbingly, olives.


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 28, 2005)

Standing slightly to the side of the table, Patruk thought about each of their options, as well as those assembled with him. While the talent was there, in truth they were little more than a room full of individuals and it would take time before they were more than that.

"While I do not know if there is truly any _best_ path for us to take, I can't see one that is _wrong_ for us either.  I will support the decision of the group as best I can, and since I know that a decision can't be made without input from everyone, I will place my vote for the journey to the Lhazaar Principalities. It has been far too long since I have enjoyed the smell of the ocean."

His vote cast, Patruk poured himself a glass of the Karrnathi wine and drank it slowly, savoring the taste of the wine.


----------



## Primus (Aug 28, 2005)

Kala crinkled her button nose as Glaw voiced his opinion.  "I've already _done_ the Reaches.  But the sea, now there's where adventure lies!"


----------



## Jarval (Aug 29, 2005)

Glaw tilts his head to one side as he glances over to Kala, the gesture indicative of amusement.

"Very well, not the Reaches then.  I will say we head to the Lhazaar Principalities.  It will be a new experience."  He turns to Plonk.  "Does that seem agreeable to you?  Perhaps we could visit Talenta as we return from our trip?"


----------



## Krug (Aug 29, 2005)

"The sea... rust... ocean.." says Plonk, obviously not too keen. "But if it be so, all right then."


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 29, 2005)

Teivel rolls the scroll for the Lhazaar Principalities over in his left hand, "swashbuckling adventures indeed!  I say we make way soon, under the sponsorship of a House already."  This last bit said almost as if he's wondering how some of those present were gifted with such an honor, although it would have only been obvious for himself to be chosen.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 29, 2005)

Krug said:
			
		

> "The sea... rust... ocean.." says Plonk, obviously not too keen. "But if it be so, all right then."



Glaw waves his hands dismissivly at Plonk's objections.

"I am ready to brave the rust, and I think I have more to fear on that count than you."  He taps his fingers against the side of his head, resulting in a dull metallic sound.  "It will be fine, I am sure.  And besides, I am certain one of your skills will be most welcome on a ship.  From what I hear, they are in need of almost constant repair, so you will find yourself in demand."


----------



## Krug (Aug 29, 2005)

"Yes Glaw, I feel more assured knowing  you will be there," says Plonk, hugging the warforged. The warforged thought he felt himself being squeezed indiscreetly, but wondered if it was just a draft.


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 29, 2005)

As it appeared that a consensus had been reached, Patruk finished the last of his wine and pulled himself away from the comfortable grasp of the chair he had been sitting in.

"Teivel, I assume you will have no problem with speaking to House Tharashk on our behalf. I request only you delay our leaving until tomorrow so that we might all have a chance to pack and finish saying any last good-byes. Beyond that, I care not what else you decide."

Turning to face the others, Patruk waited to see if any thought allowing the noble to speak was an unsound move.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 29, 2005)

Glaw nods cheerfully at the gnome.

"You will see, it will be a trip of epic proportions, I am sure."

He nods again in response to Patruk's unspoken question, Teivel seeming as good a choice as any.


----------



## Primus (Aug 29, 2005)

“Wonderful!” Kala said with a grin, further insinuating herself sensually into the leather chair.  “Go on, Torn, go do some hobnobbing.  We’ll be here when you get back.  Shoo.”


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 29, 2005)

Assistant Pitel approaches and bows again. "I will make travel arrangements for the Lhazaar Principalities immediately. I believe the next airship headed east will arrive in Fairhaven 3 days from now. Pardon me while I pen your official documents and contract information." He leaves the room for about ten minutes before returning carrying a stack of papers. "Here are your travel documents indicating you are contracted out by House Tharashk. Most towns will recognize and honor the House seal. Also, here is the rest of the report that should help you get started with your investigation. Please note that any property of House Tharashk you recover must be returned upon completion of your mission. Any property you seize legally in the course of your assignment is yours to keep, though Noble Qui ap'Gwyddi favors those who bring valuables back to him. If there are no other questions you are free to go. Your tickets will be available at the House Lyrandar Airship port in Fairhaven."

Report Details
[SBLOCK]
Reading the lengthly report, you glean the following information.
Brother Ouillie led a small expedition of hired mercenaries to an island called Tempest Isle. He reported in several times on his progress using animal messanger spells. His last reports indicated he had located a dragonshard and was going to transport it to Cliffscrape via the mercenary's ship, "Red Waters", captained by a half-orc named L'mar. The ship sailed from the eastern side of Tempest and was to pass between Tempest and Traglorn isles on its way to Cliffscrape. There were no more reports after they departed Tempest Isle. According to informants in Cliffscrape the ship was overtaken by pirates and presumed sunk. Unverified rumors point to Prince Mika's Cloudreavers as the pirate group responsible for the attack.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 29, 2005)

"Very good, thank you.  We will of course take the greatest care with any valuables of House Tharashk," Teivel says to Pitel.  Tucking the important traveling documents away, he sweeps out of the room to follow the others.

"It's all taken care of, we have travel booked out of Fairhaven in three days time.  Best get your things in order."  He gives a enticing smile to Kala and then heads off.


----------



## Krug (Aug 30, 2005)

Plonk reads the report and grimaces. "Half-orc uh? I smell trouble already." He goes to pack his things and get ready for his trip. He is excited about his trip; and at least there would be a warforge he would be with on the journey!


----------



## Jarval (Aug 30, 2005)

Glaw looks over to Teivel and shrugs.

"My things are always in order.  The airship is due in three days, yes?"  He crosses his arms and drums his fingers thoughtfully.  "You know were my room is, so if I am needed, find me and I will help prepare for the expedition."


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 30, 2005)

Teivel nods at Glaw, "don't strain yourself."  Chuckling he asks the rest, "anyone care for a drink?  This is news enough to celebrate, not even considering getting out of this silly university."


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 30, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Teivel nods at Glaw, "don't strain yourself."  Chuckling he asks the rest, "anyone care for a drink?  This is news enough to celebrate, not even considering getting out of this silly university."




Although Patruk knew that there were many things he could be doing now that the matter of their employment had been taken care of, he also knew that if he was to be working with those around him, perhaps getting to know them better was not a bad idea.

"I think a drink would be a good thing also, while I know some of you from our various classes, I will be the first to admit that if the pirates were to attack us as soon as we arrived, I would be unsure of what you all bring to the fight."


----------



## Primus (Aug 30, 2005)

"A drink would be wonderful, Rip," Kala said with a grin, "How about the Golden Caravel? It should be good and rowdy by now."

"Ah, but we all know what you bring to the table, eh little gnome?  Explosions and the clanking of metal on metal and steam and, and, and... widgets!"  The shifter's hair was fairly bristling with excitement as she imagined the mad gnome's mad inventions.  "Wondrous!"

[sblock]Spells Prepared - Basic City Living Spells
_Know Direction, Mending, Light, Produce Flame, Cure Light Wounds._[/sblock]


----------



## Krug (Aug 30, 2005)

"I have tricks up my sleeve. We gnomes are resourceful, and crafty! Besides, without some grease, the poor steamhead might rust!" says the gnome.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 31, 2005)

Glaw looked thoughtfully at Plonk's sleeves, wondering just what the gnome might have hidden away.  While he respected the skills of the artificers, he'd seen the odd invention go a little awry at times...

"I agree that a drink and talk would be good."  He says evenly.  "As you say, it would be well to get to know each other somewhat better if we are to embark on this expedition."


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 31, 2005)

Primus said:
			
		

> "A drink would be wonderful, Rip," Kala said with a grin, "How about the Golden Caravel? It should be good and rowdy by now."
> 
> "Ah, but we all know what you bring to the table, eh little gnome?  Explosions and the clanking of metal on metal and steam and, and, and... widgets!"  The shifter's hair was fairly bristling with excitement as she imagined the mad gnome's mad inventions.  "Wondrous!"
> 
> ...




While the wildling might have had images of the Golden Caravel being a wonderful place to visit, Patruk saw little to enjoy by sinking the chaos that the establishment was known for. However if the others agreed to go there, he would not be the one to say otherwise.

"I am sure it will be an interesting place to visit."

Standing up, Patruk placed his glass on the table and looked at the others.

"Shall we go?"


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Sep 1, 2005)

It takes some time to thread your way through the busy city streets and reach the Golden Caravel tavern. It is a little after 3pm by your reckoning when you find a table and settle down. There are already a few early drinkers here laughing and pounding on the tables. On one side of the room several halflings have climbed up on a table and are singing noisily to their fellows, bringing more laughs and some jeers from the crowd. A large woman bustles out of the kitchen and takes your orders for food and drink before disappearing again. Before long you have your drinks in hand and a basket of fresh baked loaves before you.


----------



## Krug (Sep 1, 2005)

Plonk helps himself to the loaves, and downs the drink carefully. He's never really been one for taverns. He sticks close to the warforged.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 2, 2005)

Teivel enters with a large smile on his face, seeing some of the regulars he'll clap a few on the back, and then takes a seat at a table.  Ordering up a pint of dark beer, he'll take a drink of it once it arrives.  "So, undoubtably we at least have an inkling as to what Plonk here can provide us with on our journey.  Entertainment and explosions, assuredly.  You'll excite Kala a great deal little one, something that she apparently has no taste for in me."

_I really don't know why she has it out for me, hobnobbing, bah.  She's no idea what it's like to grow up with parents like mine._ "Not that I really find hobnobbing all that pleasant anyways," he mutters over his drink.  _How did I end up stuck with this crew?  Why not get a job with Johan, we'd have a great time._


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 4, 2005)

Taking his seat at the table, Patruk glanced around at the patrons of the bar and tried to grasp what the allure was that brought them out night after night. While he enjoyed the occasional drink as well as anyone, he could not see spending your coin on something that only momentarily removed the problems of the day.

_~Perhaps that is enough for them...~_

As Teivel approached the table, Patruk saw the man greeting those he knew as well as throwing his hand up when his name was called from someone across the bar.

_~It would also seem his fame spreads beyond the dueling court...~_

As the waitress took their order, Patruk ordered his last glass of wine, as well as a plate of seasoned fish and tried to relax as best he could.

"While my studies have been focused mainly on how the Arcane Arts affect the human body, I have also spent a great deal of time learning of the history and customs of the Five Nations. However, if we are to be facing _pirates_ I am not sure how useful my skills will truly be, although I am sure I can think of something.

While Patruk accepted that some of the others might keep him at arms length due to his chosen path, he refused to give them further cause to think less of him as a person.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 6, 2005)

"I'm sure you'll be able to frighten them off like you did that first year you sat next to in History," Teivel says attempting to get the man to crack a smile, he took another drink from his glass and wondered how awkward the rest of the journey was going to be if they all remained this talkative.  Finishing his drink, he asks, "how about I get the next round?  I hope I haven't put any of you off, with my attitude over the years.  It's just nice to be away from my parents, all they do is pester me about being a proper noble and if I am paying attention to my education.  They just want a barrister in the family to get them out of any troubles."  He stops realizing he's just let those present in on a little bit of a personal frustration in his life.









*OOC:*


Bump...


----------



## Prof Yeti (Sep 7, 2005)

*Jaron Dain - Paragon*

Having spent the majority of the time quietly watching and nodding where appropriate, Jaron finally begins to feel comfortable. 

_Ah, a good tavern can solve many problems! _ 

Leaning forward and setting down his mug, Jaron finally speaks while shifting his focus towards Patruk. "I have seen some of your abilities before in class, and while I personally found them fascinating, you could easily scare many to wet themselves."  Finishing the comment with a smile before he turns to begin focusing on Teivel. "A new environment can have that effect. I am fairly certain we have all had our moments of....shall we say....unease with each others habits. To me it is of no consequence. But I will take you up on that round."

With that same constant grin that seemed etched on his face during school, Jaron begins making eye contact with the others around the table. "Well I am afraid I do not have the knack for combat like Teivel or Glaw, but I am skilled with a bow. If the area has attacks from pirates, a little assistance before they get close might not be bad."  Taking a momentary pause he continues, "My other skills though will probably work best as assistance to others or if we need to split up. But I will do whatever is necessary to be of service." And with that he lifts his cup once more and settles into his chair. 

_This is going to be almost too much fun, if for no other reason that we will have Kala with us._


----------



## Jarval (Sep 7, 2005)

Glaw sips from his glass of wine, savouring the flavour.  Food is still a concept that baffles the warforged, but he's come to gain an appreciation of wines and beers, even if he is immune to the more interesting intoxicating effects of the alcohol.  He listens to his companions talk with interest, this having been the longest time he's spent with many of them.

"I am quite handy with a bow myself."  He chimes in as the topic of pirates arises.  "With any luck, we should be able to persuade any such buccaneers that our ship will be more trouble than it is worth to attack.

"I am very keen indeed to go to sea, for while I have read much about it, I have yet to see it for myself.  It will be quite the adventure, I feel."  Glaw's enthusiasm is subtle, but obvious to those that know him.  He takes another thoughtful sip from his wine, glancing around the table at his companions as he does so.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Sep 7, 2005)

Your conversation is suddenly interrupted by a crash and a woman's scream coming from the kitchen. Drunken patrons stagger to their feet shouting and pointing as one of the waitresses dashes from the kitchen. Behind her, a wave of squealing rats scurry across the floor nipping at her heels.

Battlemap:
[SBLOCK]

```
Kitchen
..ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVW
01#####I#
02#.....#
03#.....#
04#.....#
05#II####################
06#[COLOR=RED]RR[/COLOR]X..................#
07#.[COLOR=RED]R[/COLOR]X...ON..NON..O.....#
08#[COLOR=RED]R[/COLOR].X..................#
09#[COLOR=RED]RR[/COLOR]X..................#
10#[COLOR=RED]RR[/COLOR]X...O...NON..O.....#
11#[COLOR=RED]R[/COLOR]....................#
12#W..O....SJ.....N.....#
13#.......GOP.O..NON....#
14#.......TK......N.....#
15#...O...........N.....#
16#.......NON.O...ON....#
17#.....................#
18##II###################
MainEntrance

Iniative Order:
P=Plonk
G=Glaw
T=Teivel
K=Kala
S=Patruk
J=Jaron
R=Rat

O=Table
I=Door
N=NPC
W=Waitress
X=Bar
```
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Krug (Sep 7, 2005)

*"R-r-r-rats!"* yells Plonk, jumping on the table. Whether he succeeds or not, he unslings his crossbow and fires at the rats if he can. (If he can't this round, he'll do it next round)


----------



## Primus (Sep 7, 2005)

Kara blinked.  “Rats.”

Now, THIS was not a normal occurrence.  “I’ve heard of health code violations, but this is more than a little ridiculous,” she said, even as white fur began to coat her body like stop-motion photography of mold growing on an apple.  Her reddish colored eyes began to glow as she held her hands out in a calming manner.

_”Whoa little fellas!”_ she said in a tongue that resonated deep in the rats’ brains.  _”Calm down, calm down.  Please, just calm, little friends.”_  As she spoke she made calming rodentine gestures at the little beasts.

[sblock]Kala is Shifting to use her Speak with Animals ability.  She is also going to try to use Animal Empathy (hopefully with some kind of bonus from being able to actually speak to the little rodents.

Init - 7
Wild Empathy roll… 15.[/sblock]


----------



## Prof Yeti (Sep 7, 2005)

*Jaron Dain - Paragon*

_Damn that is a lot of rats!_

Jaron quickly puts some distance between himself and the rats searching for higher ground. While at the same time he draws his bow and waits to see their reaction to Kala. "Personally I have to admit I am not fond of these creatures." Jaron exclaims with only a small bit of sarcasm in his voice.

[sblock]
OOC - Move Action to get on the table behind Plonk. Move Equivalent to draw my bow.
[/sblock]


----------



## Jarval (Sep 8, 2005)

Glaw gets quickly to his feet, standing ready for a fight, but not attacking until he's seen the outcome of Kara's attempt to calm the rats.

_Most impressive, the ability to shapeshift._  He thinks to himself.

[sblock]Readying an action to use his slam attack on the closest rat should they attack any member of the party. +3 to hit, 1d4+2 damage.[/sblock]


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 8, 2005)

Before he could respond to Teivel's good mannered jest, the door leading into the kitchen launched forward as a small horde of vermin poured out of the cooking area.

_~This is not a sight one expects to see during a meal...~_

Rising out of his chair and Patruck pulled the slender dagger that he wore from its belt sheath and paused as Kara's form suddenly shifted as she embraced the animalistic side of her nature and began calling out to the rats in a series of squeks and shrills.

_~Make that two things you do not expect to witness during a meal...~_

Waiting to see if her actions will have any affect on them, Patruk stood ready to throw the dagger at one of the vermin should he need to.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 8, 2005)

"Woah!  Rats!" Teivel exclaims stating the obvious.  He hops onto his chair and looses his spiked chain, the rattle of the steel links giving off a most unsettling sound.









*OOC:*


Prepared to take any Attacks of Opportunity that the rats provoke, up to 4 in a round; Spiked Chain +4 (2d4+3, 20/x2), although he is holding off to see if Kala's attempt to calm them works, although should they advance within his reach he'll not miss the opportunity.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Sep 9, 2005)

The rats continue to boil out from the kitchen. The fleeing waitress makes it to a table where she promptly climbs up on top. You can see bite marks on her lower legs. The rats chasing her spread out into the main room. Two men drinking at the table closest to the waitress stagger to their feet and pick up their chairs. They shout and slam them at the ground trying to crush the rats around them. 

Battlemap
[SBLOCK]

```
Kitchen
..ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVW
01#####I#
02#.....#
03#.....#
04#.....#
05#II####################
06#[COLOR=RED]R[/COLOR].X..................#
07#.[COLOR=RED]R[/COLOR]X...ON..NON..O.....#
08#..X..................#
09#..X..[COLOR=RED]R[/COLOR]...............#
10#[COLOR=RED]RR[/COLOR]X...O...NON..O.....#
11#..[COLOR=RED]R[/COLOR].[COLOR=RED]R[/COLOR]................#
12#...O[COLOR=RED]R[/COLOR]...S......N.....#
13#.[COLOR=RED]R[/COLOR].....GPJ.O..NON....#
14#..[COLOR=RED]RR[/COLOR]...TK......N.....#
15#..NWN..........N.....#
16#........O..O...ON....#
17#.....................#
18##II###################
MainEntrance
```

Plonk - Move to top of table, move action draw and load xbow.(no +1 bab)
Kala - Shifted. Rushed Wild Empathy roll, +2 for SWA,  20+3+2-10 = 15. Rats are Hostile. 
Jaron - Move to top of table. Move action to draw bow.(no +1 bab)
Glaw - Ready to smash rats.
Patruk - Draw dagger. Ready vs approach
Teivel - Draw spiked chain. Ready vs approach
[/SBLOCK]

Kala
[SBLOCK]
While the rats don't respond to your pleas to stop, you do manage to learn something. The rats seem to be attacking with a single minded purpose. Your spell translates their squeaking into a semi-comprehensible sentance. "For the master, For the Master..." they repeat it over and over.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Jarval (Sep 11, 2005)

Assuming that whatever trick Kala was attempting with the rats hasn't worked, Glaw strides purposefully towards the where two of the inn's patrons and the waitress are being harassed by the creatures.  He clenches his fist, and punches down at one of the rats...

He pays close attention to the rats as he moves, looking for any clue as to what might have caused this strange behaviour.

[sblock]Slam attack, +3 to hit, 1d4+2 damage.
Survival check +5.[/sblock]


----------



## Krug (Sep 11, 2005)

*"R-r-rats! So m-m-many r-r-rats!"* Plonk says. *"No wonder the soup tasted funny! What k-k-kind of e-es-... PLACE is this??"* the gnome exclaims. He waves his crossbow around but readies action and fires only if one of the rats is 10' away.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 11, 2005)

Teivel hops off of his chair, his spiked chain lashing out at one of the rats.  "You shouldn't try to woo rats, Kala, they'll only bite you," he quips sardonically.









*OOC:*


Move to H13, swing at the rat at F12.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 12, 2005)

As the rats continued to run through the bar, Patruk guessed that whatever the shifter had tried to do had not worked the way she had planned.

_~Although, she has given me an idea...~_

Patruk's eyes grew murky as he reached inside himself for the gift that had followed him upon his return from the grave. It was a minor trick really, but Patruk had long since learned that even minor tricks were effective in the right setting.

Suddenly the angry hissing and growls of cats began filling the bar and Patruk hoped that whatever was driving the vermin from their holes was not stronger than an animal's desire to flee from its natural enemy.

OOC:[sblock]Using Ghost Sound and centering it behind the rats at 10 and 11. Hope you don't mind the eye thing as I am sorta stealing it from the X-Men movie. It will only happen when he uses his Nec Born abilities until he takes Blood Mage, then it will be a pretty constant thing.[/sblock]


----------



## Primus (Sep 12, 2005)

“Looks like these little bastards are out to lunch,” Kala said, drawing her scimitar with almost animal glee.  With an easy smooth move, the shifter girl jumps onto the table in front of her, hoping to use the high ground to her advantage.

“I’ll be sure never to try wooing you, then, Torn,” she said with a grin and a wink at the swashbuckling lordling.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Sep 14, 2005)

*Jaron Dain - Paragon*

With a quick motion Jaron sights a rat about to attack someone and releases an arrow.


OOC - Target Rat at 14E (+4 to Hit w/Point Blank Shot and Precise Shot - 1d8 Damage)


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Sep 14, 2005)

The rats scatter into the room. Some seem to run aimlessly while others rush towards the nearest patrons and attack. One to the south manages to bite one of the men swinging at him and hold on. He shouts and flails at the rat with the broken fragments of his chair. Two more at the other end of the room have cornered a rather drunk dwarf who is trying to beat them to death with his tankard. Glaw rushes forward to aid the men to the south. His fist crushes the rat closest to him. Teivel steps forward, whipping his chain about his head. He looses one weighted end that smashes into a rat and straight through the wooden floor underneath. Kala leaps nimbley onto the top of a table, her scimitar in hand. Patruk's spell fills the room behind the bar with the sounds of cats fighting and hissing. The noise can barely be heard above the din of people shouting and fighting. Some of the rats panic and run back towards the kitchen. Jaron fires his bow at a rat menacing a nearby patron, but the bolt misses the fast moving rodent. One of the rats darts past Teivel and heads for the group of you when Plonk's bolt abruptly skewers it to the floor. 

Battlemap
[SBLOCK]

```
Kitchen
..ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVW
01#####I#
02#.....#
03#.....#
04#.....#
05#II####################
06#[COLOR=Red]RR[/COLOR]X..................#
07#..X...ON..NO...O.....#
08#..X...[COLOR=Red]RR[/COLOR]..N..........#
09#..X..................#
10#..X.[COLOR=Red]R[/COLOR].O...NO...O.....#
11#.......+..N..........#
12#.[COLOR=Red]R[/COLOR].K+...S......N.....#
13#.[COLOR=Red]R[/COLOR]...T..PJ.O..NON....#
14#..[COLOR=Red]R[/COLOR]+G..........N.....#
15#..NWN.........NN.....#
16#........O..O...O.....#
17#.....................#
18##II###################
MainEntrance
```
O=Table
I=Door
N=NPC
W=Waitress
X=Bar
+=Dead Rat

Glaw - Move to F14. Slam 16+3=19 4dmg. Kills Rat E14. Survival 15+5=20
Teivel - Move to H13. Chain 20+3=23 Crit. 14dmg. AoO 8+3=11 Miss
Kala - Nearest table already has 2 people, next closest is E12. Move and climb up on the table. 
Patruk - Cast Ghost sound DC13. 3 Failed saves
Jaron - Rat at E14 is dead, fires on D14. 3+4=7 Miss!
Plonk - Readied Action - 19+3=21 Crit 12dmg. Kills Rat 

Rat bites D15 NPC
Rat bites I07 NPC

Iniative Order:
G=Glaw
T=Teivel
K=Kala
S=Patruk
J=Jaron
P=Plonk
R=Rat
[/SBLOCK]

Glaw
[SBLOCK]
From your years of studying all aspects of animal behaviour, you are familiar to the cause and effect formula that can be used to describe animal habits. Responses to danger, seeking food, shelter, a mate, are all common motivations. You can tell these rats are not fleeing danger, nor are they looking for food, shelter, or a mate (Unless Kala's squeaking entices them). Some seem to be running about with no goal other than to cause havoc. Others seem to actively move to the nearest person and attack. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Prof Yeti (Sep 14, 2005)

*Jaron Dain - Paragon*

Again with a quick motion and change on field of fire, Jaron sights a rat about to attack someone and releases an arrow.

Speaking to no one in particular, thought the grin on his face is unmistakable."I am really starting to have second thoughts on our choice of establishments."


OOC - Target Rat at I-08 (+4 to Hit w/Point Blank Shot and Precise Shot - 1d8+1 Damage)


----------



## Krug (Sep 14, 2005)

"I hit it! I hit it!" says Plonk after he skewers one of the rats, who jumps up and down, trying  to balance himself on the table. He quickly tries to reload and will shoot at any other rats approaching.


----------



## Primus (Sep 14, 2005)

“Nice shot,” Kala said to the gnome, as she hopped down off the table and brought her scimitar around to skewer a rat in arm’s reach.

[sblock]Attack rat right in front of Kala.  Attack roll 1d20+2 = 21 (CRIT THREAT!), Crit Confirm 1d20+2 = 19.  Damage, including Crit – 2d6+4 = 11.[/sblock]


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 16, 2005)

As Teivel sends his spiked chain lashing out at another rat, he quips back to Kala, "you're just afraid that you'd like it if I were to nibble on you."









*OOC:*


Move to E13, Attack rat at C13.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 19, 2005)

Seeing as his spell had some effect, Patruk knew that the time for cruder measures had arrived. Approaching one of the vermin, Patruk slashed out with his knife.

OOC:[sblock]Approaching rat at F10 I think.[/sblock]

OOC: F10 attack


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Sep 19, 2005)

Round 4
The rats have scattered across the room and continue to cause havoc. The initial shock has wore off and some of the patrons have organized themselves better and are even making a game of killing the rats. You can hear one group shouting that the next to smash a rat gets a drink on them.
Teivel moves forward and lashes out with his chain, just missing the rat in front of glaw. A rat rushes towards Teivel and bites him! Kala leaps off her table, scimitar in hand, and slices through a rat in front of her. Patruk and Jaron both attack nearby rats but the swift rodents dodge aside. Plonk reloads his crossbow and watches the area around his table for any more approaching rats.

Battlemap
[SBLOCK]

```
Kitchen
..ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVW
01#####I#
02#.....#
03#.....#
04#.....#
05#II####################
06#..X..................#
07#..X...ONN..O...O.....#
08#..X...[COLOR=RED]R[/COLOR]+N............#
09#..X..................#
10#..X.[COLOR=RED]R[/COLOR]SO...NO...O.....#
11#.......+..N..........#
12#.+K0+..........N.....#
13#..[COLOR=RED]R[/COLOR]T....PJ.O..NON....#
14#..[COLOR=RED]R[/COLOR]+G..........N.....#
15#..NWN...NN...........#
16#........O..O...O.....#
17#.....................#
18##II###################
MainEntrance
```
O=Table
I=Door
N=NPC
W=Waitress
X=Bar
R=Rat
+=Dead Rat

Glaw - DM action for him, Ready vs Approach.
Teivel - Move F13 attack D14 2+4=6 Miss. 
Kala - Move to D12, attack rat C12. Kills rat. 
Patruk - Move and attack rat F10. 7+1=8 Miss
Jaron - Attack rat I08 5+4=9, Miss
Plonk - Ready vs Approach

Rat C13 moves to D13 and hits Teivel. 1dmg
Rat D14 bites NPC D15

NPC kills rat I08

Iniative Order:
G=Glaw
T=Teivel
K=Kala
S=Patruk
J=Jaron
P=Plonk
R=Rat
[/SBLOCK]


Kala
[SBLOCK]
Listen:12
Coming from the kitchen you hear more noise and scuffling. Your Speak with Animals ability picks up a voice from the noise. "Stop. Back, Back to Down Below." You also hear some thumping against the closed kitchen door.
[/SBLOCK]

OOC
[SBLOCK]
Didn't realize Glaw was going to be gone for a bit, gave him a readied action for this round.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 19, 2005)

Trying to hide his frustration at missing the vermin, Patruk quickly slashed down again hoping to catch the rat this time.


----------



## Primus (Sep 19, 2005)

Khala grinned a sharp-toothed grin even as her indeterminately mammalian ears perked up.  "Ha!  Keep on dreaming, Rip.  Besides, we'll see who nibbles on who."

"The kitchen!" she growled, dashing and charging through the door, her blade in hand, ready for anything.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Sep 20, 2005)

*Jaron Dain - Paragon*

With a slight hop Jaron moves from his perch in hopes of finding a better field of fire. Moving towards Patruk he decides to lend a hand, and fires an arrow at the small rodent attacking.

Despite his ever present grin, the rats seem to be grating on his nerves a bit.


OOC - As a move action Jaron moves to space G-12. As a standard action he will attack the Rat at F-10 fighting Patrul. (Longbow +4 w/Point Blank and Precise Shot Rat Attack (1d20+4=20) - 1d8+1 DamageRat Attack (1d8+1=4)


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 20, 2005)

Teivel didn't have any particular problems with rats, unless they tried to bite him, and this one had.  He swung his spiked chain down upon the thing in front of him, hoping to crush it.









*OOC:*


If he hits it, he'll stay where he is, otherwise, he'll take his move action to G13, hoping for it to try to follow and provoke an attack of opportunity.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Sep 22, 2005)

*Round 5*

Round 5
After the short battle, only a few rats remain in the main room. A few suddenly turn and start to run back towards the kitchen but they are cut down before making it far. The dwarf at the north end of the room literally throws himself onto the rat to crush it, bringing loud cheers from the onlookers. Kala charges towards the closed kitchen door chasing the rats fleeing under it through a gap. She rebounds off of the door with a solid thump. Something large and heavy has been shifted into the path of the door, jamming it closed. The door only swings one way, into the kitchen. 


Battlemap
[SBLOCK]

```
Kitchen
..ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVW
01#####I#
02#.....#
03#.....#
04#.....#
05#II####################
06#.KX..................#
07#..X...ONN..O...O.....#
08#..X...++N............#
09#..X..................#
10#..X.+SO...NO...O.....#
11#.......+..N..........#
12#.+.0+J.........N.....#
13#..+..T..P..O..NON....#
14#..++G..........N.....#
15#..NWN...NN...........#
16#........O..O...O.....#
17#.....................#
18##II###################
MainEntrance
```
O=Table
I=Door
N=NPC
W=Waitress
X=Bar
R=Rat
+=Dead Rat

Glaw - Ready vs Approach, defending NPC's.
Teivel - 3+4=7 Miss. Move to G13. AoO Hit(15), Hit(16). Kills Rats.
Kala - Move to C06. STR check DC fail 4+2=6
Patruk - 15+1=16 2dmg Kills Rat.
Jaron - Move to G12. Rat at F10 is dead.
Plonk - Ready vs Approach


Iniative Order:
G=Glaw
T=Teivel
K=Kala
S=Patruk
J=Jaron
P=Plonk
R=Rat
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Krug (Sep 22, 2005)

Plonk gets down from the table, still admiring his skillful shot.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 22, 2005)

Absently wiping the blood off of his knife on the table cloth beside him, Patruk looked around the room and saw that for the most part, the rat menace seemed to be in control.

Looking towards the kitchen door, he saw Kala preparing to enter it and began walking towards her, making it a point to ignore the sport of "rat squashing" that was seeming to spread through the bar.

OOC:[sblock]Will move towards Kala this round, as I think for the most part the path towards her is vermin free.[/sblock]


----------



## Prof Yeti (Sep 23, 2005)

*Jaron Dain - Paragon*

Taking a moment to survey the scene Jaron looks over just as Kala meets with the kitchen door and the respondant thump. Seeing Patruk already moving that direction Jaron quickly moves closer till he is looking over the bar at Kala. "Is it barred, or can you hear someone? Do you need some help with the door or would you prefer me to cover you from the bar?"  Despite his best efforts the skirmish with the rats and the mystery of the kitchen have given Jaron a bit of a adrenaline rush.


----------



## Primus (Sep 23, 2005)

Kala growled.  "Don't worry about me, Patruk, I've got the door and just watch out.  Someone's in there and when I open it who knows how they'll react to being barged in on.  They might not even be _decent!_".

Kala tossed her shoulder against the doorway again, trying to wedge whatever large object was behind it.

[sblock]Str = 12.

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=155262[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Sep 23, 2005)

Putting your shoulder into it, you manage to shift the door an inch but not wide enough to slip through yet. Through the crack you can see a lot of white powder covering the floor, probably flour.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 25, 2005)

While Patruk had no doubt that the shifter thought she was capable of handling everything by herself, he was not going to allow her to go after whoever barred the door by herself.

Sliding the dagger into his sheath, Patruk stood out of her way and allowed her to continue waging her war against the door.


----------



## Krug (Sep 25, 2005)

Plonk got his crossbow ready, trying to look tough. "Beware we're coming for you!" the gnome says.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 25, 2005)

Teivel chuckles, "chasing rats again Kala?" he says as he strides over and shoves his shoulder against the door to help her.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Sep 26, 2005)

The two of you manage to shove the door open and enter the room. A pile of burlap bags full of flour were pushed over to block the door. Looking about quickly, you can see the backdoor is standing open. There is a large man lying on the ground with bloody bite marks all over his legs. Examining him closer you can see he is still breathing, but unconcious. There is an egg shaped lump on the top of his head where he was hit. You can also see a cubbard that has been tossed, its contents strewn across the room.
The scattered flour over the floor makes it easy to see where many rat footprints scurried across the floor. You can also see human sized footprints amid the tracks. The prints all go out the back door. 

Battlemap
[SBLOCK]

```
Kitchen
..ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVW
01#####I#
02#C....#
03#.....#
04#....N#
05#II####################
06#TKX..................#
07#SJX...ONN..O...O.....#
08#..X...++N............#
09#..X..................#
10#..X.+.O...NO...O.....#
11#.......+..N..........#
12#.+.0+..........N.....#
13#..+.....P..O..NON....#
14#..++G..........N.....#
15#..NWN...NN...........#
16#........O..O...O.....#
17#.....................#
18##II###################
MainEntrance
```
O=Table
I=Door
N=NPC
W=Waitress
X=Bar
C=Cubbard
R=Rat
+=Dead Rat

G=Glaw
T=Teivel
K=Kala
S=Patruk
J=Jaron
P=Plonk


T+K Str Check: 19+2+2=23

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Prof Yeti (Sep 26, 2005)

*Jaron Daine - Paragon*

With his ever present grin back in place Jaron quickly moves up behind his friends. As they move into the kitchen he follows scanning for any remaining attackers. "So do we stay or try and folow?" The excitement in his voice clearly showing that following would be his preference. 


OOC - I thought I had moved before? But no matter, I will now move to stand behind Kala and Teivel, with my bow ready.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 26, 2005)

Staring at the flour covered floor, Patruk wondered how long it would take for the owner of the footprints to discard himself of the shroud of flour he, or she, must be wearing.

"I do believe that decision would belong to Kala as I think she is the only one who has a clue as to who, or what we are following."


----------



## Primus (Sep 27, 2005)

"C'mon where's yer adventurers' spirits?" Kala queried, as she bent over the injured man.  She whispered something and her skin seemed to take on a strange scaly texture.  The scales flowed over her hands and then over the man.  The scales coalesced and then sloughed off, revealing clean unmarred skin beneath.  "Go!  I'll catch up!"

[sblock]Snakes are traditionally associated with regeneration, casting CLW on the hurt man.[/sblock]


----------



## Prof Yeti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Jaron Dain - Paragon*

"I have plenty of adventurers' spirit." Jaron retorts with a grin on his face and a lascivious look in his eye. "But I figure the flour trail won't last forever, and you will probably have a better chance of following the culprits."  Then as he notices Kala begin a spell he moves to the back door trying his best to avoid the footprints. Once there he peers out to see if any wait against pursuit.


OOC - Move to the backdoor, and Spot to see if anyone is out there. (Spot +3)


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Sep 27, 2005)

The man in the corner groans and opens his eyes. Clutching his bruised head with one hand he struggles to his feet. "Auch, ^%#@ing rats and that %$#@ing kid. When I get my hands on them I'm going to..." He stops suddenly as he spots the cubbard and hurries over. "Oh gods no! The lockbox! The money! I can't pay the tavern's debt without it! I'm ruined! The Hand is going to cut off my..." Seeing a female present he stutters a moment "my.. err.. delicate parts. What am I going to do!" He turns to Kala and grabs her hands  "Please, you have to help me find the money! I'll pay you! I just have to make the next payment or else!"


Out the back door you can see a dim alleyway. The sun is nearly set and the surrounding buildings cast long shadows. You see no one immediately in sight, however following the trail of flour dust leads you to a rusty grate set in the ground. From the smell of grease and rotting vegetables, you can guess this is where the tavern dumps their waste. You can see scrape marks on the ground where the metal has been recently moved.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 3, 2005)

*Jaron Dain - Paragon*



			
				SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> The man in the corner groans and opens his eyes. Clutching his bruised head with one hand he struggles to his feet. "Auch, ^%#@ing rats and that %$#@ing kid. When I get my hands on them I'm going to..." He stops suddenly as he spots the cubbard and hurries over. "Oh gods no! The lockbox! The money! I can't pay the tavern's debt without it! I'm ruined! The Hand is going to cut off my..." Seeing a female present he stutters a moment "my.. err.. delicate parts. What am I going to do!" He turns to Kala and grabs her hands  "Please, you have to help me find the money! I'll pay you! I just have to make the next payment or else!"
> 
> 
> Out the back door you can see a dim alleyway. The sun is nearly set and the surrounding buildings cast long shadows. You see no one immediately in sight, however following the trail of flour dust leads you to a rusty grate set in the ground. From the smell of grease and rotting vegetables, you can guess this is where the tavern dumps their waste. You can see scrape marks on the ground where the metal has been recently moved.




Though making a mental note of the mention of money Jaron otherwise ignores the man. Instead he studies the tracks and the probable escape rout of the vermin. "I believe the rats and their master have literally gone to ground." With bow in hand and arrow notched Jaron makes his way forward.

_Now this is truly disgusting! I'm not sure what is worse the smell, the look, or the fact I am going down there?_

So watching for an attack Jaron gives the others a moment to join him before taking the plunge into the lightless depths of the sewers.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 3, 2005)

"Oh, don't tell me we're going down there!" Teivel says with a mixture of disgust and disappointment.  "What kind of proper villian flees through the sewage systems?"  He looks questioningly at the grate, "well, who's first down the hole?  Kala?"  The last bit is said with a sort of amused grin.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 4, 2005)

*Jaron Dain - Paragon*

His grin growing Jaron turns to Teivel, "I am afraid so my friend."  Watching for the others to catch up he tries to keep alert for anything coming back up the hole. "The state of scofflaws must really be at an all time low."  After a moments pause Jaron once again turns to Teivel, "I'll go first and cover you and the others."  And with a quick changing of grips he shoulders the bow and prepares for his descent.


OOC - Is there a set of Rungs or Ladder? Do we need rope? Barehand? (Climb - +3)


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 4, 2005)

There are no rungs, only rough rock that goes down a good 6 feet before opening up into the larger passage. The bottom looks to be about 12 feet down. You can see water directly below you, but little else in the darkness. The smell is staggering, but is slowly becoming bearable as you become desensitized. 


OOC: Climb DC12 without a rope


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 4, 2005)

*Jaron Dain - Paragon*

A look of disgust crossing his face Jaron lets loose with a string of curses as he studies the opening. After a moment he returns his gaze to Teivel, "So do you have any rope on you? If not someone needs to go to my mule."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 11, 2005)

The beginning cries of nightbirds, the chirp of crickets, and the distant "ploops" of deposits being made into the sewers are the sounds you hear...


----------



## Primus (Oct 11, 2005)

Kala, thanking the beasts within that she wasn't a wildhunt, scrambled down the sewer stairs after her friends.  "C'mon, ya' nancies... yer not the ones with fur to worry about getting muck on."

With that, the shifter was down the ladder, her shifter climbing talents speeding her along.

Wow... 24 for my climb check.


----------



## Krug (Oct 11, 2005)

Plonk descended as well, hoping none of the others fell upon him while he climbed down.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 11, 2005)

*Jaron Dain - Paragon*

With a shrug of his shoulders Jaron quickly makes for the opening, and begins climbing. "Well at least the smell can't get any worse."



OOC - Climb Check (1d20+3=19)


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 12, 2005)

The chute set into the side of the tunnel ends a few feet above the surface of the water, forcing you to drop the last distance. You land with a splash in fetid water a foot and a half deep. The bottom is disturbingly squishy; like deep mud at the edge of a still lake. The smell from the muck you stir up hits you like a wave again, just when you were getting used to the ambient odor. There is only a little light still filtering down from above you, but farther down the tunnel you can make out shafts of light from similar grates. The light from these grates will soon be cut off when the sun sets. Along one side of the tunnel you can see a narrow ledge, just barely wide enough to walk on. Directly across from you is the ledge, and from here you can see a large wet spot where something climbed out of the water and then headed east. It is the same direction that the sluggish current is flowing.

Your group sloshes across the stream to the ledge and scrambles out of the disgusting water as quickly as you can. Examining the wet spot, you can see little humanoid footprints, possibly belonging to a member of one of the small races. Mixed among them are several wet body prints made by rats

Map
[SBLOCK]

```
^
|
N
________________
################


________   ______
        |_|


# = Narrow Ledge
The dimple on the wall is where you dropped in. The ledge is wide enough to
walk on 1 at a time, but will require skillful maneuvering if you want to run
or charge on it. (Ie balance check)
Most of the tunnel is uniform and looks similar to the map above. Any turns
in the tunnel are wide curves, though intersections are usually straight. 

In less than an hour you're going to need a light for when the sun sets
```
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Primus (Oct 12, 2005)

Kala pushed on ahead, taking the lead in the sewer chase.  As she moved, drawing her scimitar cautiously, the fur on her body and the red gleam in her eyes melted away, returning her to a mostly human-looking form.  Kala let out a loud somewhat exhausted sigh, she could no longer hold onto the beast... it had slipped off, leaving her feeling frail and weak.  The shifter shook her head to clear it and charged on ahead, pushing her uncertainties away.

"No time to waste, we've already lost enough dilly-dallying around up top," she called back behind, hoping the light would hold out until their work was done.


----------



## Krug (Oct 12, 2005)

Plonk follows behind, loading his crossbow, a bit jittery as he sees a rat pass right in front of him. "I guess we don't really have to go far to find adventure..." says the Artificer.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 12, 2005)

*Jaron Dain - Paragon*

Following behind his companions Jaron readies his bow as he makes his way watching for movement ahead. The air of excitement that surrounds him is almost palpable, and with his ever present smile firmly in place he cannot help but chuckle at Plonk' words. "No not far, but maybe something a little further away may smell a little better."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 13, 2005)

The sewer tunnels twist and turn in a confusing manner as you try to keep up with your quarry. It is harder to track prints on the rough stone walkway, but you soon learn to look for other traces. A torn spider web, algae rubbed off the wall, or scattered pebbles. Twice you think you hear the sound of swiftly retreating footsteps but with the way sound echos in the tunnels it could have been your own steps. The slow moving water is your constant companion. Now and then you see dark masses floating in the water that seem almost alive until you get close enough to see that they are just floating garbage with algae colonies. However once, at the far edge of your vision, you could swear you saw a large mass submerge before you got close. 

After nearly 15 minutes of tracking you come to another intersection, probably the 5th one you've passed. Judging by the distance you traveled, you are now somewhere near the eastern gate of the city. The water is moving faster here, almost as fast as you can walk. Up ahead you can hear the sound of falling water, the hiss of escaping steam, and the rumble of heavy machinery. You grip your weapon tighter, crouch lower, and stalk cautiously forward. 

The tunnel widens up ahead to accomodate the increase in water flow from the large intersection you just passed. A heavy metal grate once divided the waterway to catch debris, but a large hole has been ripped in it rendering it useless. The water flows through a deep pool before flowing over a lip and down a shaft at the far eastern edge. The sound of rumbling machinery comes from somewhere down below where the water is falling. The north side of the tunnel expands to accomodate a ledge that may have been used by workers when cleaning the grate. It is now cluttered with debris arranged into small mounds or shelters. Amid the squalor you see crouched shapes moving about. Beggers, lepers, dregs, wretched and filthy people too sick or weak to make a living in the city. A small colony of them has formed in this area where cracked steam pipes give the area a little more warmth. The gaunt, malnourished forms cringe backward when they see you approach. Some try to bury themselves under debris while others pull their rags tight about them and stare at you in fear. You spy at least seven of them trying to stay low and avoid attracting your attention. 

Map
[SBLOCK]

```
........ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ
.
.         ________________H_
1         |.XX.............|
2         |.........X......|
3         |....X.....X.....|
4_________|...XX..XX....X..|
5#PJK#######......XX....X..|
6         #################|_____
7         !               ######[]
8_________!_____________________[]
```

J = Jaron
P = Plonk
K = Kala

# = Walkway
. = Ledge
X = Debris piles
H = Blocked Door
! = Broken Sewer Grate
[] = Drop off / Waterfall

The open space at the bottom is the water. Past the grate is the deeper pool.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Krug (Oct 14, 2005)

Plonk waves to the folk. "We won't hurt you, I mean look at me... how could I?" He puts away his crossbow. "Why are you here?" he asks.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 14, 2005)

*Jaron Dain - Paragon*

Relaxing his grip on the bow and lowering it, Jaron scans the dwellers. "Yes...yes, we mean you no trouble. We are merely looking for someone who stole something from above."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 15, 2005)

The nearest begger hesitates then shuffles forward a step or two. He coughs and wipes a disgusting line of phlegm from his mouth before speaking. "We.. we are unwanted... this is where we stay."

When Jaron speaks of a theft, the man cringes and backs away. His voice becomes high pitched and paniced. "Nothing! We see nothing! We are nothing! Leave us be!"


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 16, 2005)

*Jaron Dain - Paragon*

Putting his empty hand up in a placating gesture, Jaron moves a bit closer to the spokesman. "We mean you no harm, I promise. We merely seek to return the object to it's owner." Pausing just a moment trying to will the leader to understand. "If you can tell us where the one carrying a large box went, we will leave you as you wish."


OOC - Jaron not Johan...


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 17, 2005)

The man looks around the room as if looking for someone before turning back to you. Shaking with fear, he points one emaciated arm towards the end of the tunnel where the water flows over the edge of the pool. 

As you move towards the waterfall, the man catches Jaron's arm and pulls him closer. He whispers, "Don't tell them! Not us! We didn't tell you anything!" The man releases Jaron and moves back to his pile of garbage. He crouches on the ground and rocks back and forth, mumbling Not us, not us...

Over near the edge of the pool, you can see a rusty metal hatch set in the floor of walkway. It opens with a low grinding sound revealing a narrow metal ladder is set in the wall leading down to the next level. You can hear the water falling away into a pool somewhere below you. It is almost completely dark below save for the flicker of light from a torch or other open flame.


----------



## Primus (Oct 17, 2005)

"Deeper and deeper into the belly of the beast," Kala said in a comically ominous tone, before swinging down into the hole and vanishing into the darkness.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 17, 2005)

*Jaron Dain - Paragon*

Moving to follow the man Jaron drops 2 gold coins near his feet. "Thank You." 

Then making his way over to the opening Jaron quickly swings himself down the ladder. "Okay I was wrong about the smell, but this is just taking it to an extreme!"


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 17, 2005)

Moving down the ladder in the dark is painstakingly slow. The rungs are wet with water spray from the falling sewage water and the growing slime makes it even slipperier. The rumbling sound of moving machinery grows ever louder. You travel nearly thirty feet by your reckoning before your probing feet finally touch solid ground once more. In the darkness you can barely make out the shape of a massive circular pool whose depths are churned by an unseen engine. Feeling around in the dark you determine that you are standing on a platform ringing the outside of the pool. There are pipes protruding from the walls and some are quite hot to the touch. On the far side of the pool you can see the source of the light you saw from above. It is a lantern set on the walkway on the far side of the pool. Not far from the lantern, you can see a small figure standing before a black doorway. The figure is clutching a wooden box possessively to its chest with one hand while gesturing towards the doorway with the other. The motions seem agitated, but you cannot hear anything over the sound of falling water and the machinery.


Plonk & Kala
[SBLOCK]
In the dim light, your superior eyesight lets you make out clearer details of your surroundings. The walkway is 6' wide and rings the entire pool which itself is nearly 80' across. The water is churned in a circular motion by large paddles just below the surface. In the darkened doorway across the pool, you can make out the form of a tall humanoid and a passage beyond it. 
[/SBLOCK]

OOC: Need spot checks from everyone.

Battlemap
[SBLOCK]

```
ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ
1         [ ]
2     ____[M]___
3    |###T#####|
4   |##.......##|
5  |##.........##|
6  |#...........#|
7  |#...........#|
8  |#...........#|
9  |#...........#|
10 |##.........##|
11  |##.......##|
12   |KJP..####|
13    H_[..]____

P = Plonk
K = Kala
J = Jaron
T = Thief
M = Mystery Figure

# = Walkway
H = Ladder
. = Water
```
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Primus (Oct 17, 2005)

Kala, as hard as she could, tried to slip along the side, using the wall as cover to attempt to hear what the small figure was saying.

[sblock]
Spot=10
Hide=5
Move Silently=23
Listen (1d20+3=22)
[/sblock]


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 17, 2005)

*Jaron Dain - Paragon*

Noticing the small figure Jaron takes aim and begins to move forward. Making his way as stealthfully as possible he tries to avoid both falling in the pool and burning himself on the pipes. 

_Should I just go ahead and shoot or do they want me to wait?_



OOC - Move 15' towards the figure with the box and Ready Bow. (or if it is already considered ready the I will take a 15' move [x2] so as not to take penalties.)
Spot Check (1d20+3=22)
Hide (1d20+3=16)
Move Silently (1d20+3=20)


----------



## Krug (Oct 17, 2005)

Plonk loads his crossbow and stays behind, knowing how much noise he can create.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 18, 2005)

Spot Results:Kala and Jaron: You see a dark, dog sized mass hidden among the piping along the wall near the lantern. You catch sight of a long pink tail and jagged teeth and realize you are looking at the largest rat you've ever seen.

As you stealthfully approach, Kala and Jaron manage to pick up fragments of the arguement. Distinctly, you hear: "..that's not what you promised!" in a high pitched voice. Before the figure in the doorway responds you hear a loud snarl and the head of the rat whips around to face you. Both figures turn towards you. 

OOC: Need initiatives.

[SBLOCK]

```
ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ
1         [ ]
2     ____[M]___
3    |R##T#####|
4   |##.......##|
5  |##.........##|
6  |#...........#|
7  |#...........#|
8  |K...........#|
9  |J...........#|
10 |##.........##|
11  |##.......##|
12   |##P..####|
13    H_[..]____

P = Plonk
K = Kala
J = Jaron
T = Thief
M = Mystery Figure
R = R.O.U.S.
```
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Primus (Oct 18, 2005)

"Rat of Unusual Size!" Kala yelped, striking out with her scimitar and hitting, quite powerfully a tangle of pipes.

Initiative (1d20+3=8)
Attack! (1d20+2=7)


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 18, 2005)

*Jaron Dain - Paragon*

Turning to face the more immediate threat, Jaron is faced by a monster out of his childhood nightmares. Bringing the bow on center as soon as it is spotted his ever-present smile fades into a scowl. Speaking most probably just to himself he is heard to say, "I hate Rats!". The venom in his voice is apparent to any who hear.

OOC - Initiative (1d20+3=14)
Would I be able to get a shot of since I spotted the R.O.U.S.? If so I will let an arrow fly.
Ranged BaB - +3(+4 within 30') for 1d8 dmg(+1 if within 30') [Will use an Action Point if within 5 of the Target Number.]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 19, 2005)

*Sewers Round 1*

The massive beast scrambles out of the piping and rushes towards you. It's massive jaws open wide as it looses a terrible screech and lunges at Kala. Her blade swings wide and caromes off a steam pipe. You see a small stream of steam issue forth from where her blade cracked the ancient pipe. Jaron's arrow narrowly misses the agile beast and skitters away across the metal floor. 

The thief, still clutching the box, rushes towards the lantern and puts out the flame. The room is plunged into darkness. 

[SBLOCK]

```
ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ
1         [ ]
2     ____[M]___
3    |#T#######|
4   |##.......##|
5  |##.........##|
6  |#...........#|
7  |R...........#|
8  |K...........#|
9  |J...........#|
10 |##.........##|
11  |##.......##|
12   |##P..####|
13    H_[..]____

Iniative Order
P = Plonk +18
R = R.O.U.S. +16
J = Jaron +14
K = Kala +8
M = Mystery Figure +6
T = Thief +4


Jaron: Attack 10 + 3 = Miss
Kala: Attack 7 = Miss
Plonk: Attack [URL=http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=171283]19[/URL] for [URL=http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=171285]2[/URL] damage 

Dire Rat: 15 = Miss
```
[/SBLOCK]

OOC:
Jaron is effectively blinded until he can get a light source. You can still make attacks into that square since you knew where the enemy was before the lights went out. pg 302 of DM's has the effects of darkness. I can't find any good stats on how far low light vision works so here's what I'm going with until I can find something: There is very little light up above where the beggers nest was so those with low light vision can still operate, albeit they can only see 10' clearly and shadowy out to 20'. (Half of a torch).


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 19, 2005)

*Jaron Dain - Paragon*

Cursing loudly Jaron' hand immediately drops to his bag. Furtively searching among its contents it finally comes to rest on the target. With at least some joy he quickly ignites the alchemical device.


OOC - Standard Action to retrieve a Sunrod from his bag. (If possible I wil also let the arrow I had ready fly [either before or after] - But only if I can still get the sunrod as that is of more importance to Jaron.)


----------



## Primus (Oct 19, 2005)

Kala struck out again, her scimitar failing to flicker in the meager light.  This time her attack found purchase, cutting a line in the massive rodent's flank, splattering blood across the walkway.

[sblock]Nat 20.  Crit threat!
1d20+2=22
Crit Confirm (1d20+2=14)
Using Action Dice:  Action DIce (1d6=6)

Critical hit Damage (2d6+4=8)
[/sblock]


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 20, 2005)

Teivel figures things must be going alright down there, he hasn't heard any screams yet.









*OOC:*


Would there be any way to catch me up with the group?  I just figure I'll get hopelessly lost in the tunnels on my own.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 20, 2005)

OOC: Since you were at the top of the sewers when the other 3 dove in we can say you were with the group the whole time. Go ahead and give me iniative so I know if you act before or after Jaron turns on his light. I'll start you off standing over by Plonk.
I'll post round 2 tomorrow morning, I'm giving Plonk some time so he can catch up and post.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 20, 2005)

"I do say, that is a rat of unexpected size." Teivel manages to say in a half-amused, half-fearful curiousity, before the lights go out.  The spiked chain already loosed and ready in his hands, he begins to give it some momentum, "Plonk?  Do you think you could turn the lights on?"


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 20, 2005)

OOC - Umh...Selc....I think you mean Jaron. Johan is in the other group I thought.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 21, 2005)

OOC: Heh, sorry man... again >.<


----------



## Krug (Oct 21, 2005)

Plonk loads up his crossbow, and fires at the figure across the water. "Lights please, someone!" the gnome shouts.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 21, 2005)

There is a moment of chaos as the fight rages on in the darkness and everyone strains to see what is happening. Kala can feel the creature's rough whiskers brush her legs as it tries to bite her and misses. Jaron digs through his pack and quickly activates a sunrod, bathing the chamber in bright light. Kala scores a vicious blow on the large rat in front of her, but the creature remains standing. Across the water there is a loud clang as a metal door swings shut where the other figure was standing. Meanwhile, the thief has slung the box onto its back and is swiftly climbing the wall using the pipes and rough stones for handholds. The thief is already 10' off the ground. 

Battlemap
[SBLOCK]

```
ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ
1         [ ]
2     ____[_]___
3    |#T#######|
4   |##.......##|
5  |##.........##|
6  |#...........#|
7  |R...........#|
8  |K...........#|
9  |J...........#|
10 |##.........##|
11  |##.......##|
12   |#FP..####|
13    H_[..]____

Iniative Order
F = Teivel +22
P = Plonk +18 
R = R.O.U.S. +16 
J = Jaron +14 
K = Kala +8 
M = Mystery Figure +6
T = Thief +4
```
[/SBLOCK]


OOC: I added Plonk's attack and damage to the round 1 post since there was no light to see by until after his turn in round 2. You hit the thief for 2 damage.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 25, 2005)

*Jaron Dain - Paragon*

Raising his bow Jaron takes careful aim on the figure climbing the wall. _Your not getting away that easily, thief!_ Finding his shot Jaron lets the arrow fly. 



OOC - Ranged Attack [Bow w/ Point Blank and Precise Shot] (1d20+4=22)
Arrow Damage (1d8+1=2)


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 27, 2005)

OOC: Posting an update tonight. I've only got 1 action from a player so far, so I'll NPC everyone who doesn't respond.


----------



## Krug (Oct 27, 2005)

Plonk reloads and fires his crossbow. "Stop you fool!" he shouts.

_Move 5' forward_

Attack: 15 +3 = 18

damage: 2


----------



## Primus (Oct 27, 2005)

Sorry about this, ratty," Kala said, bringing her blade up and then letting out a little scream as the creature charged her, throwing off her aim completely.

I rolled a 2... +2... is a 4... dammit.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 27, 2005)

Round 3

Jaron and Plonk's arrows strike true, hitting the thief who is swiftly climbing the wall. Though grieviously injured, the thief continues to climb seeking an escape route. Teivel moves up behind Jaron but cannot quite reach the large rat with so many people in the way. The rat snaps at Kala and draws blood!

Battlemap
[SBLOCK]

```
ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ
1         [ ]
2     ____[_]___
3    |#T#######|
4   |##.......##|
5  |##.........##|
6  |#...........#|
7  |R...........#|
8  |K...........#|
9  |J...........#|
10 |F#.........##|
11  |##.......##|
12   |##P..####|
13    H_[..]____

Iniative Order
F = Teivel +22 - Moves
P = Plonk +18 - Hit 
R = R.O.U.S. +16 - Hit
J = Jaron +14 - Hit
K = Kala +8 - Miss
M = Mystery Figure +6
T = Thief +4 -4 hps, total -6

Thief made both climb checks when taking damage and advanced another 10'.
Kala needs to make a Fort save.
```
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Primus (Oct 27, 2005)

Kala cursed at the rat, spitting at it as she brought her scimitar up again.  "Fine, I'm not sorry!" she shouted, acutely aware of the dangers of poison from the bites of urban vermin such as this monstrosity as she brought her blade down.

Attack: 17
Damage:Damage (1d6+2=3)
Fort Save:  Fort Save (1d20+4=13)[/color]


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 27, 2005)

*Jaron Dain - Paragon*

_This needs to end!_ Again raising his bow Jaron takes careful aim and lets his shot loose. "How do you like this Mr. Thief?"



OOC - Ranged Attack #2 [Bow w/ Point Blank and Precise Shot] (1d20+4=12) Action Point (1d6=2) Total - 12+2= 14 to Hit

Arrow Damage (1d8+1=8)


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 28, 2005)

Struck by another arrow, the thief gives a startled cry and loses its grip on the wall. It plummets twenty feet onto the hard walkway where it lies unmoving. The rat snaps at Kala again but misses! Kalas scimitar slices clean through the rat. It struggles to stay upright but the damage done is too great and it collapses, its muscles still twitching. Looking about, you see no other immediate threats in the room. 

OOC: Combat is over for now, so we're out of iniative order.

Battlemap
[SBLOCK]

```
ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ
1         [ ]
2     ____[_]___
3    |#T#######|
4   |##.......##|
5  |##.........##|
6  |#...........#|
7  |R...........#|
8  |K...........#|
9  |J...........#|
10 |F#.........##|
11  |##.......##|
12   |##P..####|
13    H_[..]____

Iniative Order
F = Teivel
P = Plonk
R = R.O.U.S. - Miss
J = Jaron - Hit
K = Kala - Hit
T = Thief - -8 hps, -8 falling, total -22
```
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 28, 2005)

"Nice job, Kala," Teivel blurts out, almost stopping himself but he doesn't retract the statement.  "Now let's get that box and get out of this stank sewer."


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 28, 2005)

*Jaron Dain - Paragon*

Letting another breath escape his lungs Jaron looks around Kala to the dead dire rat beyond. "Excellent!" Jaron exclaims as he lowers the bow, while at the same time a sizable grin covers his face. "Shall we check the thief? He may have other valuable beyond the box. But otherwise I second the idea of leaving this place with all due reverence to our olfactary senses."


----------



## Primus (Oct 29, 2005)

"Good job yerself, Rip, I'm glad you could be so useful!"  Kala said, moving passed the rat and down the ledge.  Instead of stopping at the fallen thief, the shifter pushed on, coming to the doorway at the end of the hall.

"There was someone here, someone in leahue with _him_," she said, pointing to the fallen thief.  "He went through here."


----------



## Krug (Oct 29, 2005)

"Good shooting," says Plonk. He moves with the others, constantly keeping an eye on the rats.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 29, 2005)

*Jaron Dain - Paragon*

Quickly stepping over to the downed thief, Jaron grabs the cash box. Standing back up he puts it in his bag as he walks to the others gathered at the door. "Well we at least recovered the box from the thief. Now let us see if we can open the door and find out why the other wanted it so badly." By the time he reaches his companions Jaron and his bow are once again ready.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 29, 2005)

Kneeling over the body of the thief, Jaron pries the lockbox from its surprisingly small gloved fingers. The hood shifts aside and he sees the face of a young human girl, no more than 16 summers. Beneath the cloak she is wearing poorly crafted padded armor that looks like it might have been stitched together from different pieces of armor. On her belt you find a slim dagger, a smooth leather sap, a pouch with some coins, and a hard wooden tube no more than 4" long. Worn like a bandolier across her chest is a length of silk rope with a grappling hook attached to the end.

The door is made of treated wood to prevent rotting from the dampness in this chamber and banded with metal to reinforce it. The flat handle turns easily when you touch it but the door does not open. It feels like it may have been dead bolted from the other side. There are some bolt heads below the handle that look newer than the rest of the material of the door. 



OOC: On the thief, all gear sized for Medium race:
MW Sap
Dagger
50' Silk Rope + Grappling hook
Climbing Gloves (+2 to Climb)
Padded Armor
Scroll Tube
15gp


----------



## Primus (Oct 29, 2005)

"Looks like we're going to have to bash it down," Kala said with a note of finality.  "Rip, maybe you can give this a go.  Wouldn't want to let me take all of the fun now would'ja?" she chided, stepping back from the door to let one of her strongers companions through.


----------



## Krug (Oct 29, 2005)

Plonk examins the scroll tube, wondering if there's anything inside.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 29, 2005)

Inside the case Plonk finds two pieces of paper. The first is a blank sheet with a large black dot at the bottom. It may be a used scroll as it looks like it has been handled before. The other object is a drawing of a family in front of a house. A father, mother, and two children are shown. On the back of the drawing are the words "Cruesh, Bresk".


Plonk:
[SBLOCK]
Untrained Know. History:19 vs DC10. You recognize the name Bresk as a border town in Aundair that was completely wiped out during the end of the Last War. Knowing that, it is probable that the other word is a family name. 
[/SBLOCK]

OOC: DC18 to break down a good door.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 4, 2005)

Drip... Drip... Drip...


----------



## Prof Yeti (Nov 4, 2005)

*Jaron Dain - Paragon*

Backing up as much as possible within the cramped spacing Jaron makes ready to try and force the door. "I would suggest everyone back up a bit."  _This is definitely going to hurt._ And with one last look to make sure the way is clear Jaron crashes into the door, trying to force it open.


OOC - Str Check to break the door (DC 18) Door Break (1d20=1) (Ouch!!! That was my shoulder.  )


----------



## Primus (Nov 4, 2005)

Rolling her eyes, Kala muttered, "Men, in a comic tone," and then put her own shoulder to the door with a loud thump.

Bust It Down! (1d20+1=15)


----------



## Krug (Nov 4, 2005)

"Bresk is border town in Aundair, completely wiped out during the end of the Last War," Plonk says to the rest. The gnome covers his ears as the others try to break the door down. _GOING TO HURT AND BE LOUD!_ he thinks to himself.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 5, 2005)

After a few more attempts, Jaron manages to snap the deadbolt holding the door shut. It flies open and slams against the far wall with a loud clang that echos down the tunnel. Holding up his sunrod, Jaron can see a long narrow tunnel stretching away out of sight that seems free of sewage. Noticing a placard against the wall, he wipes some grime from the face to read the letters written on it. "Maintenance Access #843 East" is stamped on the metal. The floors and walls are formed of expertly carved stone that is still tightly sealed. The ceiling is cluttered with metal piping running the length of the tunnel. Leading the way (I presume), Jaron holds his light high and proceeds cautiously down the tunnel. There are several boot prints here but they look quite old. It is hard to pick out your quarry's prints from among them but at least he has few places to run to. The access tunnel seems to be unending. At random intervals you pass metal doors similar to the one you entered by. From the amount of rust and grime, you can tell no one has used the doors recently. The pipes in the ceiling often split off at the doorways and pass through the stone into the rooms beyond. Next to each door are more metal placards indicating what function the room beyond  serves. "Sub Reclaimator #5", "Primary Throughput Access: Mile 4", "Pebble Bed East", and several others. Most of the rooms behind the closed doors are silent, but at a few you can feel the low thrum of machinery operating beyond. After the seventh door Plonk notices something amiss. This door is missing its identification placard. Plonk brushes the hinges with his fingers and they come away with a film of fresh grease. He checks the handle and pushes gently on the door which swings easily. 

The room beyond is dark and silent but the for distant squeaks of rats disturbed by your light. There is a narrow hallway 15 feet long before it opens up into a larger room. The ceiling is at least 30' high here. You can see at least 2 broken tables and several heavy chains hanging from the ceiling from your vantage point outside. 

With weapons in hand the party enters the hallway slowly. Just before coming to the next room Jaron feels something like a thread pulled tight across his legs. There is a soft "clink" in the ceiling above and in a split second everyone sees a large round clay jug attached to a rope fall out of the ceiling and swing in an arc down the hallway!


OOC: Rolled the spots for the wire, highest I had was 12. I need Reflex saves from everyone who entered the hallway to the room.


----------



## Primus (Nov 5, 2005)

JUMP! (1d20+3=18)

Kala, just behind Johan, leaped to the side as she saw the projectile.  "INCOMING!"


----------



## Prof Yeti (Nov 5, 2005)

*Jaron Dain - Paragon*

As if in slow motion Jaron watches the the clay jug swing down on his position. His brain screams to move but his legs feel like he is traveling thru mud. With a herculean effort he finally gets his body to resspond and he dives for what he hopes is away. "Duck and cover!"


OOC - Reflex Save (1d20+3=23) (Cool a Natural 20)


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 8, 2005)

ooc: I was hoping Plonk would roll his own save so I wouldn't have to use Mine but we gotta keep moving. I'll put up a map later.

Plonk looks up just in time to see the clay jug swingi down from the ceiling and crash into his forehead! The fragile clay jug shatters and its contents spray all over the gnome. Immediately the entire tunnel is filled with the overwhelming, cloying stench of rotting meat. You look back to see Plonk covered head to toe in a thick black fluid spotted with chunks of gristle and bone. The air in the tunnel is so suffused with the smell that it is difficult to breathe. You can almost feel the substance sticking to your lungs.


ooc: Plonk - Fort DC14 or be nauseated for 3 rounds and sickened for another 2 rounds after that. Jaron/Kala - Fort DC12 to avoid being sickened for 5 rounds. If you make your saves it negates the effect.



The Room:
The room you are standing in is massive. It is nearly 100' square and 3 stories tall. Most of the space is filled with bits and pieces of machinery. You see oversized fan blades, thick pipes, gears, clamps, rusted valves, and a slew of other devices you can't readily identify. Some objects are covered in tarps but most are stacked haphazardly or strewn across the floor. Numerous thick chains hang from the ceiling above you. Many are attached to pulleys and are set in tracks to facilitate the movement of large heavy equipment. Above you you can see 2 more floors shrouded in darkness. Squinting your eyes you can make out more objects covered in cloth. Everything is covered with a layer of dust and you can see several different tracks on the floor. In the corners of the room you can see numerous rodents crawling all over each other. Some of them are lifting their small noses into the air and sniffing. 

Jaron/Kala
[SBLOCK]
Listen checks: 15 and 18
Somewhere above you a chain jingles as if brushed by something moving. Looking up into the darkness however reveals nothing. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Prof Yeti (Nov 8, 2005)

*Jaron Dain - Paragon*

Making it to a relatively isolated section of the huge room, the rancid odor wafting from the gnome cause a violent expulsion of Jaron' former repast. "By the Host my friend! That is truly foul. Is there nothing we can do to remedy the situation?"  And with that Jaron once again feels the press of meals long since digested arise again. 


OOC - Fort Save (1d20=4) (urp! I'm not feeling that well. urp!)


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 8, 2005)

"What did you do in there?" Teivel calls from back farther, "I remember you had a knack for making things especially pungent in herbalism Kala, but at least out of the lab keep it clean!"  He jokes, although even that far back he coughs a bit on the fumes.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Nov 8, 2005)

*Jaron Dain - Paragon*

Waiting for his retching to subside, Jaron finally finds the power to once again stand upright. As soon as he does he notices the plight of his gnomish companion. "Plonk! Are you okay my friend?"


----------



## Krug (Nov 9, 2005)

_Fort: 10+2=12._

Plonk chokes on the smell. "It's like Granny Emerald's gopher and brussel sprouts stew!" the gnome screams. He tries to wash the meat off.


----------



## Primus (Nov 9, 2005)

FORT! (1d20+4=7)

"And there I go... I've thrown up, in my own mouth," Kala shuddered, pushing into the room to get away from the stench-laden gnome.

The shifter, onc emore thankful that she was not a wildhunt, suddenly froze in her tracks.  "Somebody's up there," she growled, pointing at the cieling.  "Somebody, give us some light!"


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 9, 2005)

Jarons sunrod still glows brightly, revealing the area directly around you, but the far corners are shrouded with darkness and shadows that shift as the light moves with Jarons hand. Plonk busys himself pouring his waterskins over his head and chest to rid himself of some of the foul substance between shuddering waves of nausea.  

In the corners of the room, the rats are no longer trying to flee the light. They have begun scampering from cover to cover, coming closer, their tiny noses lifted into the air. 


Battlemap
[SBLOCK]

```
OOC: 
Okay, not the prettiest map but it'll do. You're looking at a 
100' square room. The second and third floors extend about 
10' out from the walls but the upper floors go into the walls 
20'. So the second and third floors have 30' from wall to 
edge. You can see more objects covered in tarps up there. 


  ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ
  _____________________
1 |                   |
2 | ...o.........XXX. |
3 | .               . |
4 | .        ###    . |
5 | .        ###    . |
6 | .               . |
7 | .##        o    . |
8 | .##             . |
9 | .               . |
10| .       ####    . |
11| .               . |
12| .   o           . |
13| .               . |
14| .       o       . |
15| .##         ####. |
16| .               . |
17| .               . |
18| .   #####K J    . |
19| ................. |
20|_______[ ]_________|
          [ ]
__________[P]__________
           T
_______________________

K = Kala
J = Jaron
P = Plonk
T = Teivel

# = Misc. Objects, some are quite large. 
o = Chains hanging from the ceiling within reach. 
. = Second and Third floor overhang. 
X = Broken metal stairway to second and third floor
```
[/SBLOCK]


ooc: Give me *initiative, spot, and listen* checks next posts. Don't forget your negatives for being sickened. This is your second round of being sickened.
*Sickened:* The character takes a –2 penalty on all attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, saving throws, skill checks, and ability checks.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Nov 9, 2005)

*Jaron Dain - Paragon*

Moving as quickly as he can (Trying desperately to get that smell from his nose.), Jaron begins to work his way around the outside of the room. At the same time he has his bow ready as he tries to discern what is causing the chains to sway. "I would suggest speading out. There is something up there but I am not sure what. Anyone else having better luck?"


OOC - Moving to G,15 with Bow
Initiative (1d20+3=21)Total=19
Listen (1d20+3=20)Total=18
Spot (1d20+3=8)Total=6Action Point - Spot Check (1d6=6) Total 6+6=12


----------



## Krug (Nov 9, 2005)

"Uh oh...the r-r-ratsare... coming..." says Plonk. He enters the room and looks at the chains. "Why are these here?" he asks himself. 

_Initiative: 14_


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 9, 2005)

Teivel peers down the corridor, "come on Plonk, you're in the way, and I'm sure Kala is afraid of rats, she'll most definately need our help, woman, always getting cheeky when rats are around."  He draws his spiked chain, "and don't shake any of that stuff off on me."









*OOC:*


In Order: Initiative; Spot; Listen (1d20+3=16, 1d20=14, 1d20=15)


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 11, 2005)

As Jaron moves out into the main room he notices rats beginning to move towards the entrance. They slip along the walls trying to keep to the shadows or behind the debris in the room. These sewer rats are quite large, nearly the size of stray dogs you see on the streets. They sniff the air in his direction but for the most part they ignore Jaron and continue to head towards the others. 

Kala and Plonk move into the room and stand near a large work bench covered with gears, belts, and metal bolts. Plonk has managed to remove a good amount of the rancid meat fluid and is starting to recover. 

Teivel moves up as Plonk clears the doorway, stepping carefully over the puddle of water and slime that he left behind. 

Teivel/Jaron:
[SBLOCK]
You hear another noise and can pinpoint its source. It sounded like something large bumped against a wooden object somewhere on the third floor in the NW corner (Around B2 on the grid)
[/SBLOCK]

Kala
[SBLOCK]
You notice that the rats coming towards you, Plonk, and Teivel look well fed. Their coats are sleek and richly colored, quite unlike the normal sewer rats who scavange for scraps. They are sniffing the air and heading towards Plonk.
[/SBLOCK]

BattleMap
[SBLOCK]

```
ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ
  _____________________
1 |                   |
2 | ...o.........XXX. |
3 | .               . |
4 | .        ###    . |
5 | .        ###    .R|
6 | .R              . |
7 | .##        o    . |
8 | .##             . |
9 | .               . |
10| .       ####    .R|
11| .               . |
12|R.   o           .R|
13| .               . |
14| .       o       . |
15| R## J       ####. |
16| .               . |
17| .               . |
18| .   #####K      . |
19| .....P..T........ |
20|_______[ ]_________|
          [ ]
__________[ ]__________
            
_______________________

Iniative Order
J = Jaron - 19
K = Kala - 19
T = Teivel - 16
P = Plonk - 14


# = Misc. Objects, some are quite large. 
o = Chains hanging from the ceiling within reach. 
. = Second and Third floor overhang. 
X = Broken metal stairway to second and third floor
```
[/SBLOCK]

ooc: Plonk figured out how to remove the meat sauce, so you are only sickened for the remaining rounds.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Nov 12, 2005)

*Jaron Dain - Paragon*

Tossing the sunrod toward his companions Jaron begins making his way to one of the chains hanging from the roof. As he crosses the distance he pulls out another and strikes the end. "I believe it is the light the rats do not like."

OOC - Toss Sunrod toward the others, then take a 5' step. Then pull another sunrod from my bag.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Nov 14, 2005)

OOC - Am I all alone?


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 21, 2005)

Round 4
The rats, undaunted by the bright light around them, move towards Plonk. As they scurry towards him, he cries out and fires his crossbow at the nearest one. The bolt impales the rat, carrying it into a wooden crate and skewers it in place. The rats continue to approach despite losing one of their number.

Above you, on the third floor, you hear a voice suddenly call out as it begins the chant of a spell. The air grows colder and damper as a cloud of fog engulfs the north west corner of the room. 


[SBLOCK]

```
ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ
  _____________________
1 |                   |
2 |M...o.........XXX. |
3 | .               . |
4 | .        ###    . |
5 | .        ###    . |
6 | .               . |
7 | .##        o    . |
8 | .##             . |
9 | .               . |
10| .       ####    . |
11| .               . |
12| .  Ro           . |
13| .               .R|
14| .       o       . |
15| .## J       ####. |
16| .               .R|
17| .              R. |
18| .   #####K      . |
19| ....RP..T........ |
20|_______[ ]_________|
          [ ]
__________[ ]__________
            
_______________________

Iniative Order
J = Jaron - 19
K = Kala - 19
T = Teivel - 16
P = Plonk - 14  
R = Rat - 8
M = Mysterious Figure - 5

# = Misc. Objects, some are quite large. 
o = Chains hanging from the ceiling within reach. 
. = Second and Third floor overhang. 
X = Broken metal stairway to second and third floor
```
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Dec 12, 2005)

OOC - Please see the ooc thread for an update about this game.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Dec 12, 2005)

SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> OOC - Please see the ooc thread for an update about this game.





OOC - So are we officially kaput? 

Also I need to apologize as I don't remember your 11/21 post. I just plain missed that one.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Dec 13, 2005)

OOC - Pretty much kaput, however when we get the new group going we will be starting just after your victory in the sewers.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Dec 13, 2005)

SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> OOC - Pretty much kaput, however when we get the new group going we will be starting just after your victory in the sewers.





Okay.

So once we know if any players are returning we can officially divid the loot and sell the rest. (Gotta get that out of the way or the Accountant spirits will be angry.  ) Then I am good to go. (Well technically I am good to go now.  )


----------



## Krug (Dec 13, 2005)

Sorry about that. I've been bogged down by work.This was a fun campaign. Thanks all.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Dec 13, 2005)

Krug said:
			
		

> Sorry about that. I've been bogged down by work.This was a fun campaign. Thanks all.





No problem I think we all can sympathize with work/ responsibilities bogging down fun. It happens from time to time. (I think it is one of those natural order things.  )If you have time I'm sure there is more than enough space.


----------

